# Farbe ersetzen, bzw. von einem Objekt auf das andere übertragen?



## julchen (24. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe folgende Frage: In der Anlage habe ich ein Photo. In diesem Photo möchte ich den gründen Farbton des Apfels auf den hellgrüneren Rock der Frau übertragen. Der Rock soll also eine ähnliche Farbe bekommen wie der Apfel.

Wie kann ich das in Photoshop lösen. Ich habe die Version 6.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## kuhlmaehn (25. April 2007)

Also direkt den Farbton übertragen wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie das gehen soll aber da der Apfel ja eh so nah an dem Kleid ist würde ich erstmal das Kleid freistellen und das Grün dann einfach über Farbton / Settigung anpassen.
Oder du könntest eine (reicht auch ungenau) Auswahl um das Kleid ziehen und dann mit Farbton ersetzen arbeiten. Du nimmst dann das Grün als Farbe die ersetzt werden soll und stellst unten einfach das Apfelgrün ein.


----------

